# NC School officials should need fired!



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

– The principal of a North Carolina high school and an area school superintendent who supported his decision to prohibit the school’s marksmanship team from participating in a state-supported shooting tournament should be fired, the Citizens Committee for the Right to Keep and Bear Arms said.

East Wake Principal Sebastian Shipp and Area Superintendent Danny Barnes last month barred the school shooting team from the tournament conducted by the N.C. Wildlife Resources Commission, based on a school district policy that bans firearms and other dangerous weapons from school campuses. Both officials reportedly interpreted that ban to extend to participation in the off-campus, non-school hours tournament. A report in the Charlotte News & Observer said school officials said “ammo and students don’t mix.”

“This is an outrageous position,” said CCRKBA Chairman Alan Gottlieb. “Schools are places of learning, but what lesson have Barnes and Shipp taught with this decision, how to practice social bigotry? 

“The school board will reportedly take a hard look at this situation so the team can possibly compete next year,” he continued, “but what consolation does that have for senior Robert Lumley, the focal point of the newspaper’s coverage? He won’t be able to participate because he will have graduated. He reportedly practiced for months in preparation for the March tournament, only to have his hopes crushed in the interest of political correctness. 

“At the very least,” Gottlieb stated, “the school district owes Robert and every other member of that team a formal, written apology, signed especially by Barnes and Shipp. The district should find a way to get Robert and his teammates into a tournament of equal standing, and that responsibility should be placed squarely on Barnes and Shipp. Their actions have cheated these students out of a valuable experience, and cheating in school should get these two administrators expelled.”


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Shooting team*

Redhorse,

When I was in high school we brought our guns to school and left them in the coaches office locked up. We did have to carry them thru the school and give them to him. There were no problems. That was not that long ago. Early 90's.

Then it happened. A student blew up a locker with a Co2 cartridge bomb. They had a crack down on everything. They started car searches, locker searches, etc..... I was even strip searched and scolded for having a large sum of money. My father got a call. He told the principal that it was none of her business why I had $400.00 in my wallet. But if she had to know, I had to pick up a truck load of horse feed after school and I had to pay for it someway. She said it made me look guilty of selling drugs. 

My senior year They start calling out license plates over the speaker. Mine was one of them. They were doing car searches. The police was there. I had to unlock my truck. I had a big buck knife and a few shotgun shells and 30-30 bullets. No guns. I had to get my parents to call to get my stuff back. That did not go over well either. They called me to the office the next morning and gave me my stuff back.

A few members of my shoting team had their rifles behind the seat of their trucks. They were suspended. But, on the first day of their suspension they came to school. Their parents made them come. The school called home and told them to pick their kids up. They said no. They were taking part in a school activity and there is no way they should get suspended. The suspension was dropped.

I think to date they still have a shooting team but are not allowed to have their guns on campus. The world is just a much different place these days. I understand their concerns but I hate to see kids miss the opportunity that I had.

Darin


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes Sir. it ain't what it used to be. When I was in High School I was in the Army JROTC. I was on the rifle team
and our program had 12 M16A2's. We shot every week at Camp Dawson, WV and marched with them for flag detail.

Columbine hit ( Yes I'm a young'un) and they took our M16's away and gave us Air Rifles. Now I heard they don't 
even shoot. They just use fake plastic imitations for marching practice. Times are changing.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I recall being in ROTC a couple of years ago (how many Darin?) and we had enough M1's, BAR's, M1 carbines, and I think even one 1917 Browning medium machine gun to start a major rebellion. Played with them every day and had a very active rifle team as well. We did not have to ask the parents permission to participate either. I took a fully operational 98K Mauser to school to do some work on it in shop and kept it in my locker too! I assure that I was not the only one "toting" to school. We killed targets and critters that needed killing, but not people, even the ones that may have needed killing.

What happened to create such monsters and social rejects as we have in schools now?

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Social monsters!!*

Bill,

I sure would like to know the answer to your question. I think there is not just one answer. I think poor parenting contributes to a lot of the problems. There are a bunch of parents these days letting their kids do whatever they want. As long as they are not in their hair. These kids hole up in their room and play video games all day and play on the net. They are lacking the social skills need to cope with their peers. 

In years past we played outside. If 2 kids had a problem, they would settle it. Usually ended up with a ass kicking. We all carried pocket knives but knew better to pull it on someone. At the end the problem was settled. Now, if it happened today mama would call and press charges on the kid who kicked her babies ass. Or this child will withdraw from society and sit in his/her room and stew on it. It turns into hatred and eventually in a few cases a killing. 

Childhood is a challenge these days. I am glad I don't have to go thru it again. 

I really worry about my 2 kids. Tanner is dealing well at this point. He is 9 and has a lot of friends. He plays baseball and is in Scouts. 

My youngest, Stink (Curtis), is the one I worry about. He is 4. He is a very smart child. He is solid and strong. He pretty much takes care of himself and whoever he is with. He is probably more independant than his older brother. He does everything for himself. He is strong willed to say the least. I just hope his hard headedness does not get him into trouble in the future. I really doubt he takes any crap from anyone. 

Darin


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Parenting, social engineering, increasing populations...etc. 

One big reason I'm a stay at home dad, and a scout leader.

They disbanded the trap and skeet club at my high school a couple years before I got there, and stopped offering archery in gym class my sophomore year. Always had a folding lock blade in my pocket. Also kept my shotgun in the car so we could go hunting after school. Come to school in the morning straight from the tree stand in full camo with the compound bow in the car, etc...


None of that chit anymore...no, no!

You are expelled, and must go to counseling before we will re-admit you to classes


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

they did random drug searches in my high school 2-3 times a month with dogs , they would walk them through the student parking lot, the lockers, everything.

i use to have really long hair, and got hassled by one teacher for coughing and having "a glazed" look on my face, and had to go down to the principal and SR Officers office..what a bunch of crap that was. 


oh yeah, dont bring fishing stuff to school either, i use to leave my pier cart in the back of my old bronco, and had a small fillet knife in one of the rod holder tubes...

rods/tackle boxes etc in my truck, but yet, they kept on asking me why i brought it to school?

So i could go fishign afterschool...


while kids were peddling pills in the bathrooms, im the criminal with a fishing rod.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Haha I got in trouble in college for having a fishing rod in my room with a Got-Cha plug on it. "Those hooks are dangerous, you need to leave that in your vehicle"........idiocy. 
I also got in trouble for having my deer cleaning knife in my top drawer......it was a fixed blade Buck knife with a 3.5" blade......They said it was a felony! I wound up getting the knife back and not having to face any restrictions though, I think the head policeman on campus was a big hunter. People are straight up queer about things these days......I'm just glad my truck never got searched on campus. Buddy of mine got caught with a deer rifle in his and had to spend a night in the county jail!


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Fishing/hunting gear was in my car out in the parking lot AT ALL TIMES during highschool. Luckily it was a small rural community, and many hunted. School was always shut down on opening day of deer season...close to half the students would be gone anyway


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

You see its things like this that really get my goose in an uproar. I take my kids shooting all the time, but before I ever took my kids shooting I taught my kids about gun safety, and respect for guns. I have right now in my house over 20 diffrent firearms, counting pellet guns, Paintball guns, bows, cross bow, pistols, blackpowder, old revolvers, rifles, and shotguns. The guns are not in a gun safe, the guns do have triger locks on them, the bow has a string lock on them, the ammo is also locked away, and my kids do know were the keys are. Do I worry, about my kids taking the guns to school and shooting anyone, No I do not, do I worry about them taking them out in to the neightborhood and shooting someone, No I do not, and its not because I dont think they could, its beacause of how my kids were raised. People shouldnt fear guns, I know I do not, people should fear stupid people. A gun by its self is a hunk of metal, a gun in the hands of a responsible person is a tool, and a weapon, and a gun in the hands of a stupid person is what they think is power, security, money, and respect. So I say Dont ban guns ban Stupid People.
I know the constitution of the united States says to keep and bare arms. I and I practice my right to bare them, I think everyone should be given the chance, untill they prove they are stupid. Then they should be put out to pasture. We need tuffer laws to deal with criminals, not taking away the right to use fire arms of lawabiding folks. Well i think I have ran on long enough.
Tim


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

Let me start off by saying if it wasn't for my 1873 Colt .45's I might as be dead now. A gun works under the same principle as a computer, the operator strikes or pull something a reaction happens, what is so scary about that? I was taught gun safety at an early age i think it was when i was 4 or 5, about the same time i got my first Red Ryder BB Gun. To this day, other than being in combat, I have shot exactly 0 people i have stabbed exactly 0 people. What a freakin' concept huh? Hippie douchebags that say guns kill people, need to be hit over the head with a dining room chair or something ( tell me how safe that is!!!!). I am sick of being chastized for carrying my Colt and my son at the same time. In fact im already counting down the days to his 4th b-day( 3/16/12) so I can get him is own BB gun. This is just my .02 cents ya'll


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

It's all about the bad apples... Every boy and girl ought shoot a fine weapon, learn respect and discipline. Sad the bad apples don't have parents with skills to provide.

BTW: Air guns are incredible these days. Mighty powerful, not an ordinary Daisy.


----------



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

We all, on this side of the fence, know, when a crime is comitted, a gun is just a tool, just like a knife, a tire iron, a 2 x 4, a car, alcohol, etc. 
My favorite saying..........."If guns kill people, then spoons made Rosie O'Donnell fat"


----------

